
Ask HN: What is the most impressive thing "other than this startup" you've done? - dylangs1030
I'm not asking to start a posturing or bragging contest. I'm actually curious to see some kind of sample of impressive things. I've already submitted my own answer on the application, I wonder what variety of things people have answered on their own.<p>pg - If this amounts to some sort of cheating, please let me know. That's not intended. On another thread I saw someone talk about their interest in other people's answers and realized I am as well.
======
datr
I flooded part of the University of Cambridge.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1287372/Cambridge-
st...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1287372/Cambridge-students-
create-200m-canal-punt-May-Ball.html)

~~~
devonbarrett
Impressive! How deep was it?

------
mindcrime
I mentioned mine on that other thread[1], but basically these are the main
things I can come up with that seem even slightly worthwhile:

1\. I was formerly Fire Chief of a volunteer fire department, and one of the
youngest people to hold that position in my area.

2\. I was one the youngest, if not the youngest, Firefighting Instructors
certified by the NC State Fire & Rescue Commission.

3\. I ran for Lieutenant Governor of NC, appeared in a statewide televised
debate with the other two candidates and got about 125,000 votes (roughly 3%).

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5220936>

~~~
dylangs1030
Is what you're trying to do related to firefighting?

~~~
mindcrime
Not in the slightest, sadly. Being a volunteer firefighter and being heavily
involved in that world was a big part of my life for about 10 years, and I
kinda miss it. But I'm just too busy for it these days.

------
cup
I built my first website using joomla to store university work, upload photos
for friends to see and mess about on. It took me a few months, its the ugliest
website you'll ever see but I felt proud to have proven to myself that I could
do it.

------
iends
I convinced my wife to marry me.

~~~
dylangs1030
Ha, if that's what you put on the application that's pretty funny. I like it.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I completed a 2 year Electronics trade school course in 1 year.

~~~
dylangs1030
Very cool! Thanks for responding.

------
clockwork_189
I help organize one of Canada's largest student run technology conference.
<http://infect.cutc.ca/>

------
pav3l
I have planted over half million trees.

~~~
dylangs1030
Wow. How long did that take you?

------
pain_perdu
I created a self-reliant social enterprise that has helped 150+ at-risk kids.

~~~
ataleb52
I'd be interested in reading about this as I might be going into teaching at-
risk high school kids. Do you have anything written on this or a site I can
visit?

~~~
pain_perdu
You can read about my project at

<http://www.charliesfreewheels.ca/social-mission/>

We followed in the footsteps of larger American groups like
<https://bikesnotbombs.org>

If you have any questions, please let me know.

------
japhyr
I circled North America (roughly) on a bicycle.

